# TONIGHT: Guildford meet 26 Jan 2006



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

So shall we kick off the next Guildford/Kingston meet on Thursday 26th Jan?

So can we start to firm up who's coming on the 26th?

*Coming*
ttvic
J55TTC
steveh
coupe-sport
tt-tony
snaxo
omen666
TT_Jr.
TT-LEE
Titus_V6

*Hopefully*

GW1970

*Unannounced but well know TT'er*
?????? Subject to babysitter :wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Can't remember the name of the Pub :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Used to the Out and Out at Godalming.

And the rep IIRC is Vic


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

What's going on with this meet? There are usually about 15 people up for this one?

No-one interested? :?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Im keen but the pub in Godalming was a bit of a let down last time as they stopped serving food due to a till computer problem. However, this was probably a one off and should be OK

I dont mind where it is but I think the other location was in Kingston


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=46536

This is a link to the previos meet


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Kingston is fine too....


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

The 26th looks good for me at the moment. Kingston or Godalming are both ok. We haven't had a Guildford meet for ages, the last proposed one was pencilled in for the 25th September  . I was looking forward to that one as it was my birthday but, for various reasons, it never happened - the meet that is, not my birthday (that happens every year).

Just need a few more of the regulars to show some interest.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

26th is no good for me as im off to Poland for a Stag do, is this the only night everyone is available?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I can't make the Wednesday 25th, but otherwise flexible.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Shame i can only make wednesday or fridays during the week


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Im still keen, any date will do.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Any of the originals going ? - Damian, Tony ?


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

I have been watching this thread :wink:

I can make either the 25th (Wed) or 26th (Thu).

If we consider moving the meet to the following week, I'll be away - otherwise, most dates should be OK with me.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Any of the originals going ? - Damian, Tony ?


James - I could be persuaded - date depending :->
Be nice to catch up with you - been a while !

Damian


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

It's turning into a non-TT/Other Marques meeting :lol:

26th anyone?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

26th is good - Tony / Damian would be good to see you both.

Cheers

James.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Updated the first thread to confirm who is coming on the 26th.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

I would like to come along - but it really depends on work commitments on a week night.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

GW1970 said:


> I would like to come along - but it really depends on work commitments on a week night.


Well we'll be there, hope to see ya


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

omen666 said:


> *Work slave that might get there :wink: *
> GW1970


 :lol: :wink: I feel like one sometimes


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I will try and make it, Correct me if I am wrong its the 26th Guildford.

Be good to meet up.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

ttvic said:


> I will try and make it, Correct me if I am wrong its the 26th Guildford.
> 
> Be good to meet up.


Nice on Vic, yep 26th Guildford


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I can't find an address for this pub, has anyone got the address so we can post up a linkee to an online map?


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

This is where it is... http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x=498476&y=145110&z=0&ar=Y

However, the pub really isn't very good and is part of the reason why there hasn't been a meeting there lately. There are several other pubs in the area that are much better. I live about 4 miles down the road from there and can suggest something better if people would like?

Simon.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Go for it (I'd agree with the std. of grub)


----------



## TT_Jr. (Jul 17, 2002)

> THIS WEDNESDAY: Guildford meet 26 Jan 2006


Might be able to make this, but which is it? Wednesday, or the 26th (Thursday)?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

TT_Jr. said:


> > THIS WEDNESDAY: Guildford meet 26 Jan 2006
> 
> 
> Might be able to make this, but which is it? Wednesday, or the 26th (Thursday)?


Oops 

Its THURSDAY!


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Do you have a postcode for the old satnav?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Working on the location, maybe changing but with a couple of miles.

Simon any chance of a recommendation?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Im still up for this.

C'mon Simon suggest a good pub. If the foods rubbish we can blame you :lol:

Just kidding.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/re ... comments=5

Found this while doing a quick search


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Good link.

The issue is making sure it has enough parking space and its not in too built up area so peeps can get out and about in their cars if they need :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Not a lot of point going into Guildford (i live there !) Great bars but shite parking. The Out and Out (present pub) has lots of room and a decent sized car park. The other decent one is the pub from the very first Guildford meet out near Newlands Corner but this is better for summer evenings with some great roads around for a cruise first.

James.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

James

Can you post an address for the Out and Out?

Thanks

Damon


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

The Manor Inn (out & out)
Guildford Rd
Godalming, GU7 3BX


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> The Manor Inn (out & out)
> Guildford Rd
> Godalming, GU7 3BX


So that's why I couldn't find it online!

Cheers fella


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

No worries - looking forward to seeing (and hearing !) the RS.


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Ok, I think we should give *The Red Lion* in *Milford* (NOT the one in Godalming) a try... http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/40/4087/Red_Lion/Milford

It's only about 4 miles down the road from the previous meeting point, it's just off the A3 making it easy to get to and there is quite a big car park.
I also hear that it does good food, but there is also a large traditional carvery virtually next door for the very picky! :lol:

Address: Portsmouth Road, Milford, Godalming, Surrey, GU8 5HJ
Map... http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x=495135&y=142256&z=0&ar=Y

Simon.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

This link should help you find the pub

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/reps/gandg.htm


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Ok, I think we should give The Red Lion in Milford (NOT the one in Godalming) a try


Have you been there before ?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

So what are we doing then?

Out and Out?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I would suggest meeting at the Out and Out if food is not available then we can all drive down to Red Lion as it's only 4 miles away.


----------



## TT_Jr. (Jul 17, 2002)

What sort of time are people thinking of meeting?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

How about 7pm?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Will try for 7pm but have to come from Hertford


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> Have you been there before ?


Yup, once or twice for a drink.

Simon.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Right-o,

7pm at the out and out


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Why not meet at the Out and Out and then cruise down to the Red Lion at Milford.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

3 miles, not much of a cruise but I am easy :wink:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

omen666 said:


> 3 miles, not much of a cruise but I am easy :wink:


We could always take the scenic route. :lol:


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

FYI the Red Lion is Milford is more of a restaurant now and less of a pub.
You often have to book...

Damian


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

You going tonight Damian ?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> You going tonight Damian ?


Yea - should be - you James?

Damian


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Yep - circuits first so will be down about 7:30. See you later


----------



## TT_Jr. (Jul 17, 2002)

Hmm... I've got a dilemma. I only live 2mins down the road, but I've got plans from 8'ish. Is anyone *actually* going to be there from 7pm? I don't fancy sitting around in a car park by myself for an hour, only to leave when everyone starts turning up... :?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I plan to be there from 7


----------



## TT-LEE (Nov 6, 2005)

Me and J55TTC will be there for 7pm...


----------



## TT_Jr. (Jul 17, 2002)

Right ho, better get outside and start polishing then


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

TT_Jr. said:


> Right ho, better get outside and start polishing then


I'll bring mine round and you can do that one too!


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Only kidding...already done it :wink:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm glad it's going to be dark because mine's not that clean. It was but then I drove it round the M25. :roll:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Mines clean-ish but could be better, you wont be the only dirty one :roll:


----------



## TT-LEE (Nov 6, 2005)

[smiley=sleeping.gif]

Mines sparkling, just finished but now im shattered!!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Bollox to cleaning it :roll:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Well I have about 3 m3 of site mud clinging to mine good job its only the Golf

See you boys later


----------



## Titus_V6 (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks like I can make this meet .. Godalmings not too far away.

Hope to see you all later !

Got a dirty bottom though


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Titus_V6 said:


> Looks like I can make this meet .. Godalmings not too far away.
> 
> Hope to see you all later !
> 
> Got a dirty bottom though


Cool, see you there 8)


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Good meet nice to see so many old faces and a few new ones.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Yep second that. I reckon in the summer we should do a return to Newlands corner for a bit of a cruise before heading off to the pub.

Now where can i get an RS6


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Good to see everyone


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Great meet. Good to see a few familiar faces and some new ones too.

Shame it was just a bit cold - that's January for you I suppose.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Yeah nice to see you all.

Thx for the ride Damon....my god that thing moves !

Damian


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Any pics?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Sorry I couldn't make it  , sounds like you had a good time. Weekend (daytime) next time round? RS6 is a dream car!


----------

